# 2011 328i xdrive Sirius sat radio



## Blonda (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this site, please forgive me if I have posted in the wrong area. I could not find a search area to look up my issue so here it goes.

I just bought a 2011 328i x drive 2 days ago, and I cannot find my sirius radio symbol anywhere in my menu?

I just got off the phone with sirius and they have enabled my free subscription for 1 year, but for the life of me I cant find it?

When I click radio, my options are FM and AM, there is nothing showing satellite radio. when I go to split screen to try and manage anything, it does not have an option to manage satellite radio?

This car is loaded with every option available, please help....The dealer I bought if from is closed for the day, and I kinda need to get this figured out today :/


----------



## Blonda (Oct 2, 2011)

This car is the executive model, is there a chance that Sirius is not an option? When I bought it I was told it had ever option available.


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have idrive? If so, there is a section for listening source. You can select radio, aux, sat radio or CD.

Pick sat radio, then you can choose your stations. The first time it may take a few minutes to load.

If no idrive, I believe the button that allows you to pick aux should toggle to sat radio too.


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

Also, post in the 3 series forum. They will have the exact answers for you. Look under models and select yours by year.


----------



## Blonda (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes I do have I drive

Thanks for your help... I will look again


----------

